# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Finasterid und Impotenz auch nach Jahren kaputt!

## Franz43

Hallo an alle

Meine Fragen
ich hab 14-15 Jahre Finasterid 1mg genommen wegen Haarausfall, hab es jetzt 7- 8 Jahre abgesetzt
und immer noch toal kastriert, zudem scheint es eine Autoimmunerkrankung ausgelöst zu haben, vertrage fast keine
Nahrungsmittel mehr, ich war beim Endokrinologen -Hypophyseninnsuffizeinz und Nebeniereninsuffizienz, der Endo
schließt nicht aus das Finasterid diesesn Schaden ausgelöst hat!
Meine Hypophyse arbeitet nicht mehr gibt kein Befehl mehr aus an die Nebenieren Cortisol zu produzieren
darum scheinbar die vielen Allergien!
ich denk das Finasterid die Hypophyse geschädigt hat, event auch die Nebenieren.......

zur Zeit geht ja das Medikament durch TV und Presse, das es Männer total kaputt machen kann!

wie ist es bei euch?? Probleme mit Finasterid? und auch noch nach absetzen?
Gehirnnebel-Impotenz-Unververträglichkeiten von Nahrungsmitteln-Histamin Probleme,immer müde und kaputt usw.......

würde mich auf Antworten freuen.

Links
https://www.zeit.de/2018/09/finaster...strie#comments
https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratg...d_8553708.html
http://www.pfsfoundation.org/news/fr...dia-attention/
https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...inasterid.html
http://www.pfsfoundation.org/wp-cont...r-04-27-14.png
https://post-finasterid-syndrom.de/

Gruß. Franz

----------


## Franz43

Hier noch Videos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyDoCnDviPQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mZED-mW8yQ
https://dr-bieger.de/patient-mit-ver...terid-syndrom/
und
https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/article...hair-loss-drug

----------


## LowRoad

*Franz,*
dass Du mit Finasterid so schlecht zurecht kommst ist bedauerlich, aber darf nicht gleich verallgemeinert werden. Auch würde ich Finasterid momentan nicht für ein derart großes Nebenwirkungsprofil verantwortlich machen wollen. Langzeitstudien, die zur Untersuchung der präventiven Wirkung von 5ARIs (Finasterid/Dutasterid) Prostatakrebs betreffend durchgeführt wurden, haben einige Nebenwirkungen gezeigt, die *Mike Scott* wie folgt beschrieben hat:




> Wir wären nachlässig, wenn wir nicht darauf hinweisen würden, dass Finasterid bekannte Nebenwirkungen hat, die für manche Männer nicht akzeptabel sind, insbesondere (gemäß den Verschreibungsinformationen des Produkts):
> 
> Impotenz (bei 18,5 Prozent der Männer, die mit Finasterid behandelt wurden, im Gegensatz zu 12,2 Prozent, die mit Placebo behandelt wurden)Vermindertes Ejakulatvolumen - definiert als "abnormale Ejakulation" (bei 7,2 Prozent der Männer, die mit Finasterid behandelt wurden, im Gegensatz zu 2,3 Prozent der Männer, die mit Placebo behandelt wurden)Verminderte Libido - definiert als "abnormale sexuelle Funktion" (bei 2,5 Prozent der Männer, die mit Finasterid behandelt wurden, im Gegensatz zu 0,9 Prozent der Männer, die mit Placebo behandelt wurden)Brustvergrößerung und Brustspannen - definiert als "Gynäkomastie" (bei 2,2 Prozent der Männer, die mit Finasterid behandelt wurden, gegenüber 0,7 Prozent der Männer, die mit Placebo behandelt wurden)


 Ich selbst nehme Dutasterid (2*0.5mg/Tag), ein etwas wirksameres 5ARI,  seit etwa 9 Jahren, ohne große Probleme - und ja, der Haarverlust hat sich reduziert, was aber nicht mein Problem ist. Gezwungen es zu nehmen wird natürlich keiner. Die Fakten liegen auf dem Tisch, und der mündige Patient darf sich vorab informieren.

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann nimmt Finasterid seit 7 Monaten, auch 5Mg täglich. NW bislang keine, sowohl keine ED als auch Libidoverlust. Auch bemerken wir irgendwelche Veränderung in Bezug auf Haare-er hatte aber auch keine Probleme mit Haarausfall.

----------


## Franz43

vieleicht sind diese Berichte ja alles Quatsch, und ich hätte diese Mastzellenerkrankung auch so bekommen, blos es gibt sehr viele
die es genommen haben und Plötzlich unter Histamin und Nahrungsmittelintoleranzen leiden!
die meisten bekommen diese Nebenwirkungen zwischen 8-15 Jahre Einnahmedauer !
ob es den Darm schädigt nach dieser Zeit? 

oder man muß den Grund wo anderst suchen? Gluten-Lactose usw... blos Fakt ist Histaminprobleme haben blos 1% der Bevölkerung
und davon sind 80% der Frauen betroffen, Männer haben so gut wie nie Histaminprobleme!
und eben bei vielen haben nach Finasterid die Probleme angefangen hmmmmm

und warum Hypophyseninsuffizienz? 

Gruß Franz

----------


## Franz43

und hier noch ein Forum, auch in Facebook gibt es ein Forum für Finasterid geschädigte!
das alles Humbug ist kann ich nicht glauben.

http://post-finasterid-syndrom.forumprofi.de/das-post-finasterid-syndrom-pfs--f2/

und hier intresant 5 Spalte beginnt mit Uwe Höller
http://www.pfsfoundation.org/wp-cont...t-03-19-17.png

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franz

Ich halte deinen Bericht keineswegs für Humbug.
Ähnliche Berichte hatte ich schon vor Jahren gelesen, soweit ich mich erinnere
sogar hier im Prostatakrebsforum, finde ich aber nicht mehr.

Doch wird die niemand Rat geben können, was zu tun sei, denn gegen
dieses seltene Post-Finasterid-Syndrom soll es schlicht keine Theraoie geben,
ausser möglichst gelassen abzuwarten, ob die Zeit für etwas Besserung
sorge.

Ein Verbot dieser Substanz für banale Zwecke wie Haarwuchsförderung
wäre wohl angebracht. Bemühungen dazu scheinen in Gang zu kommen.


Ich wünsch Dir das Beste!
Hvielemi




Dass das Trumpeltier sich so verhält wie es eben tut, mag ja auch ein
Effekt von Finasterid sein ;-)

----------


## Franz43

Tja blos wenn es an Finasterid liegt, warte ich schon 8 Jahre das sich was bessert, tut es aber nicht.

----------


## Hvielemi

Dein Startbeitrag wurde bereits in die jahrelange Diskussion um Finasterid
im Forumsextrakt aufgenommen:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

Das findet man im gelben Link ganz oben:
Forumsextrakt > Medikamente > Finasterid

Im Beipackzettel stand auch schon um die Jahrtausendwende was von
Etektions- und Libidostörungen und Gynäkomastie. Im Falle älterer
Herren, die nicht mehr pinkeln können, weil ihre wachsende Prostata
die Harnröhre zudrückt, nimmt man das wohl in Kauf, aber wegen einer
Glatze!? Die weiterführenden NW haben es bis heute nicht auf den
Zettel gebracht, wohl weil sich die Hersteller bis aufs Messer dagegen
wehren: Der Zusammenhang mag den wenigen Post-Finasterid-Opfern
offensichtlich erscheinen, ist aber (noch?) nicht bewiesen.

Nein, lieber Franz, ich mach dir keinen Vorwurf, denn warum hättest
Du den Zettel lesen sollen, wenn der Arzt dir das Zeug empfohlen hat.

Wenn es nach acht Jahren nicht besserte, wird wohl nicht mehr viel
zu erwarten sein. Das ist bitter.

Hvielemi

----------


## Franz43

Damals stand auch nicht davon im Beipackzettel, da hies es alles reversiebel..........
der Beipackzettel wurde auf unseren Druck hin geändert! wir haben die Bfarm zu Offenlegung der
der gemeldeten geschädigten durch einen Anwalt gezwungen! die Bfarm hat nichts weiter gegeben
alles unter den Tisch gekehrt!
viele Leiden jetzt seit Jahren an Hirnnebel, viele sind soweit sich das Leben zu nehmen
nicht nur wegen Impotenz durch die Pille, sondern weil der ganze Körper wie abgestorben ist,
kein Gefühl,kein Mitgefühl,Liebe alles ist wie aus dem Hirn geblasen, man läuft wie ein Zombie rum!
und wie gesagt die schäden kommen später bei mir ist alles nach gut 14 Jahre zusammengebrochen
viele nach 8 Jahren und es gibt auch viele die es nur 3 Monate genommen haben und jetzt nach
10 Jahren immer noch kaputt sind.
wir sind mittlerweile eine große Gruppe von betroffenen , die 2% sind eine Lüge seitens der Hersteller!
in Frankreich lief es quer durch die Presse und TV.
ich selber hatte einen TV Bericht mit Schweiz Plus ,stand vor der Kamera!
das Zeugs hat mein Immunsystem auf Dauer kaputt gemacht.
ich werd von Allergien zerfressen, viele machen Wasserfasten um den Darm
wieder ins Lot zu bekommen, Lebensmittelallergien und Histamin sind fast alle betroffen
warum auch immer irgendwas macht das Zeugs in uns auf Dauer kaputt.
und das man als 45 Jähriger Hypophyseninsuffizienz bekommt glaub ich auch nicht
keiner in meiner Familie hat irgendwas in der Richtung, auch die ganzen Ärzte sagen
sie können sich meine Symptoeme nicht erklären.
Ein Urologe hat gesagt er war auf einer Fachtagung und da hies es , es bleibt irreversiebel!
ich hab meinem Job verloren und Kämpfe um meine Existenz, und das wegen so ner 1mg Pille!

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/le...t_2459892.html

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich selber hatte einen TV Bericht mit Schweiz Plus ,stand vor der Kamera!


Hab ich nicht gefunden.
Hast Du einen Link dazu?

Danke,
Konrad

----------


## Franz43

Ja
https://www.srf.ch/news/panorama/haa...flaute-im-bett

und da sieht man auch wie fertig ich bin!
meine Augen sind kaputt,der Körper voller Entzündungen und mein ganzes Erscheinungsbild hat sich verändert
der ganze Körper wie aufgeblasen usw....
und drunter das zweite Video erklärt einer warum das so ist!

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, mit 'Puls' statt 'Plus' hätt ich das rasch gefunden ...
Eine informative Sendung (wie immer bei 'Puls').
gratuliere zu deinem Auftritt!

Konrad

----------


## Franz43

da liegt der Grund Finasterid ist sehr Lebertoxisch und löst nach Jahren eine HNMT Abbaustörung aus !
ich hab nach 7-8 Jahren schon bemerkt das ich immer kraftloser werde, immer müde matt und Erektionen wurden
immer weniger, die Lust verschwand auch ganz, dann Hirnnebel, Schamhaare wurden grau, die Körperhaare sind ausgefallen
die Wimpern , und jetzt vergiftet sich der Körper mit Histamin!
ich hab jeden Tag ein geschwollenes Gesicht, Nesselausschläge usw.........
die Darmfunktion bricht zusammen, dann Crasht das Hormonsystem, Hypogondadismus kommt dazu
dann knallt das Immunsystem zusammen!
und glaubt mir das wird irgenwann kommen, von einem früher von einem anderen später, ich hab viele gewarnt das Zeugs zu nehmen
und wurde nicht Ernst genommen und verlacht, und jetzt bekomm ich von denen Mails weil auch sie gecrasht sind!
die lachen alle nicht mehr!
77 haben sich das Leben bereits genommen, körperlicher verfall hoch drei!
und warum verschreibt der Urologe 5mg diese Idioten? 0,5mg hemmen genau soviel DHT wie 5mg
Prof Franklin sagt das sogar 0,02mg den selben Effekt haben wie 5mg.
da sieht man wie stark dieses Medikament ist!

und das hat es ausgelöst mit Sicherheit, laut einer Studie aus Mailand macht Finasterid Epigentische Schäden!
und schädigt das Microbiom im Darm!

http://www.histaminintoleranz-es.de/index.php/ursachen/8-ursachen/17-ursachen-einer-hnmt-bedingten-histadelie-histaminintoleranz

http://translate.google.com/translat...ases-of-pfs%2F

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Franz, 
Du solltest deine Warnungen in einem Haarausfall-Forum posten.
Hier nimmt man Finasterid aus ganz anderen Gründen als aus Eitellkeit.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Franz43

> Lieber Franz, 
> Du solltest deine Warnungen in einem Haarausfall-Forum posten.
> Hier nimmt man Finasterid aus ganz anderen Gründen als aus Eitellkeit.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Ja sicher nimmt man es hier aus anderen Gründen, aber tauscht man nicht langfristig Pest und Cholera?
ich kenn mich da zwar wenig aus, aber kann man die Prostata nicht durch eine OP verkleinern?

----------


## W. Werner

> kann man die Prostata nicht durch eine OP verkleinern?


 Genau, und dazu wird's in wesentlich höheren Dosen verschrieben als gegen Haarausfall. Und es halbiert den PSA innerhalb weniger Wochen, um danach genauso schnell auf das Doppelte des Werts vor der Einnahme  hochzuschnellen!

----------


## Franz43

Also nach OP braucht man noch mehr Finasterid? versteh ich das richtig?

wer nimmt Finasterid schon 10-20 Jahre und wie sind die Erafahrungen bei Langzeitanwendern?

vieleicht ist es eben blos alles Zufall ,das ich an was erkrankt bin, was mit Finasterid nichts zu tun hat??

https://www.alopezie.de/fud/index.ph...41/#msg_405494

----------


## Hartmut S

> wer nimmt Finasterid schon 10-20 Jahre und wie sind die Erafahrungen bei Langzeitanwendern?


Hallo Franz,

Deine Warnung wird sicherlich eine Berechtigung haben.
Du fragst in diesem Forum, wer 20 Jahre Erfahrungen mit Finasterid gesammelt hat.

Da wirst du wohl nur wenige Antworten erhalten, weil viele nach 10 oder 15 Jahren um Ihr Überleben kämpfen.

Deine Dramatik in Ehren,
aber hier wird das Medikament aus einem ganz anderen Grund eingenommen.
Wenn wir dann überlebt haben, ist es eigentlich egal, ob wir danach eine Autoimmunerkrankung- oder eine Niere weniger haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

> Also nach OP braucht man noch mehr Finasterid? versteh ich das richtig?


Nein, völlig falsch: Finasterid wird verschrieben, um eine vergrößerte Prostata zu reduzieren. Nach RPE macht Finasterid für unsere Problematik überhaupt keinen Sinn!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Finasterid wird verschrieben, um eine vergrößerte Prostata zu reduzieren


Richtig Wolfgang!
Es gibt allerdings einige Betroffene, die das Zeugs auch nach RPE schlucken.
Warum weiss ich nicht.
Damit wird ja dann nach OP eigentlich nur noch der PSA Wert manipuliert, oder was sollte es bringen!?

Wenn es Konrad, nach der Unterbrechung seiner Chemo, wieder einigermaßen gut geht, könnte er ja mal dazu etwas schreiben, wenn Konrad Lust hat.
(Auf die Gefahr hin, dass er mit mir wieder meckern wird)

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Wieso, lieber Hartmut, sollte ausgerechnet ich was zu Finasterid nach Primärtherapie schreiben?
Ich habe in Kenntnis des Post-Finasterid-Syndroms seit vielen Jahren einen Heidenrespekt
vor dem Zeug, das scheinbar für uns nichts tut, ausser die Hälfte des PSA zu maskieren.
Ich bin froh, dass nie jemand mir dieses Zeug mit den unheilvollen NW aufschwatzen wollte.

Andy Lowroad nimmt F. oder was Ähnliches und ist bewundernswert fit.
Vielleicht mag er Qualifizierteres dazu schreiben?

Konrad

----------


## Franz43

Ich kann blos eins sagen, das dieses Mittel bei mir scheinbar eine Autoimmunerkrankung ausgelköst hat, ich kann vor schmerzen kaum mehr laufen
ich vertrage kein Nahrungsmittel mehr ohne das mir das Gesicht zuschwillt, und viele haben davon enorme Prostataschmerzen bekommen, junge Männer
die sich am liebsten Umbringen würden vor schmerzen.
das hat bei mir nachgelassen hat 4 Jahre gedauert, aber nach wie vor völlig kastriert und einen Pimmel wie ein 3 Jähriger.
und helfen kann kein Arzt ich bin im Umkreis von 400km alles durch.
ich bin oft so weit das ich mich...............

----------


## W. Werner

> Es gibt allerdings einige Betroffene, die das Zeugs auch nach RPE schlucken. Warum weiss ich nicht.


Na, vielleicht um 'nen Dutt zu bekommen wie Donald (nicht die weltbekannte Ente, sondern das Trump-eltier ;-) )?



> Damit wird ja dann nach OP eigentlich nur noch der PSA Wert manipuliert, oder was sollte es bringen!?


Keine Ahnung, ob das auch nach RPE noch nennenswerten Einfluß hat. Jedenfalls halte ich Finasterid aus eigener Erfahrung für Patienten mit diagnostiziertem PCA für gefährlich: Das PSA wird halbiert, aber aus 'nem Stubentiger wird 'ne Raubkatze! Bei BPH meinetwegen Finasterid, aber auf keinen Fall bei PCA!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich kann blos eins sagen, das dieses Mittel bei mir scheinbar eine Autoimmunerkrankung ausgelköst hat


Ich hatte eine Autoimmunerkrankung (Retroperitonealfibrose).
Ausgelöst wurde diese durch die Medikamentengruppe Triptane zur Bekämpfung meines Clusterkopfschmerzes.
Durch hohe Kortisongaben habe ich sie nach ein paar Jahren wieder in dem Griff bekommen.
Den Selbstmordkopfschmerz leider nur bedingt.

Ich muss etwas aufpassen, welche Medikamente ich schlucke.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Franz43

Auszug aus einer Mail  Uniklinik Würzburg (unten)
und ich sag euch Finasterid zerstört mehr als es gut macht, sicher sind viele drauf angewiesen, aber wenn man den Verstand verliert
das Hirn kaputt geht,der ganze Körper immer mehr kaput geht, trotz lang Jährigen absetzen, da muß sich auch ein Prostatakranker
überlegen ob er das Zeug wirklich nehmen muß oder eventuell Alternativen in betracht zieht, ob es die aber gibt das weis ich nicht.
Die meisten Urologen haben Null Ahnung wie dieses Medikament den Menschen zerstört auf Dauer.
ich hab enorme Mastzellen Probleme bekommen,meine gesamte Haut geht kaputt,ich brauch blos leicht mit den Fingernagel übe
die Haut kratzen,und die Haut fängt an zu bluten, ich hoffe es geht nicht Richtung Maszellen Leukämie.
dieses geblockte 5ar scheint das Problem zu sein, bzw. die Andockfenster-Andockschlüssel für 5ar. sind defekt.

Lieber Herr Trautmann, liebe Frau Stoevesandt (Uni Würzburg)
Wir sind seit längerem in Kontakt mit einem Patienten, bei dem initial der Verdacht auf eine Hypophysen- oder Nebenniereninsuffizienz im Raum stand. Nach Durchsicht der Vorbefunde erscheint dies aber als primäres Problem sehr unwahrscheinlich. Es gibt passager zweifelsohne ein Hypophysenproblem, das aber am ehesten als Folge der exogenen Steroideinnahme zu sehen ist. 
Die angefügten Bilder dagegen erscheinen mir schon auffällig. Ich wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar, wenn Sie diese mal anschauen könnten, um mir und dem Patienten (siehe cc) Rückmeldung geben, ob hier eine Vorstellung im Würzburger Allergiezentrum Sinn machen würde. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Ihre Bemühungen
Beste Grüße
Martin Fassnacht

----------


## Franz43

hier die Foundation die gegründet wurde wegen den Finasterid Opfern

http://www.pfsfoundation.org/

----------


## Franz43

Hartmut wie hochdosiert hast du Cortison genommen ? und wie lange hoch und dann runter dosiert?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut wie hochdosiert hast du Cortison genommen ? und wie lange hoch und dann runter dosiert?


Moin Franz,

etwas über 3 Monate 90mg Kortison
absteigend in Wochenschritte jeweils 10 mg
80, 70, 60, 50, 40
danach 35, 30, 25, 20, 10, 5, 1 mg

Nach 2 Monaten Pause,
die gleiche Dosis noch einmal für 3 Monate

Nach 6 Monaten Pause noch einmal die gleiche Dosis für 3 Monate

Das war 2006.
Eine weitere Gabe gab es dann vor ca. 8 Monaten, weil ein erneuter Verdacht bestand.
Die MRT Bilder konnten aber bis heute nicht von verschiedenen Ärzten und einem Tumorboard vernünftig ausgewertet werden.

Nachdem *ich* mir die Bilder angesehen habe, hatte ich die Behandlung abgebrochen, sonst würde ich heute noch Kortison nehmen müssen.
Ich habe dahingehend keine Beschwerden!
Ein vorübergehender Harnstau nach einer OP hat sich als Nierenstauchung herausgestellt.

Gruss hartmut

----------


## Franz43

ich nehm 25mg Hydrocortison über den Tag verteilt 10-10-5 vieleicht ist das zu wenig?
und wirkt auch nicht so Entzündungshemmend wie Prednisolon und wirkt auch nicht so lang.

ich hab massig viel Allergien und Histaminprobleme, bin heute wieder mit einigen in Kontakt gekommen
die Finasterid genommen haben,und seitdem Verdauungsprobleme-Nahrungsmittelintoleranzne-Histaminproblemen
ich kann es mir nicht mehr anderst vorstellen, als ob das Zeugs irgendwas geschädigt hat?
In Facebook gibt es eine PFS Forum die kämpfen alle darum wieder ein Normales leben zu bekommen
aber niemand weis wo man ansetzen muß,bei den Hormonen-Enzymen-Nerven, als ob alles völlig gestört wäre
und der Körper blos noch auf Notstrom läuft.

----------


## Heribert

Können wir uns nun langsam wieder dem Thema zuwenden: "Androgenentzugstherapie bei Prostatakrebs?"

In diesem Zusammenhang macht es keinen Sinn Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen zu wollen!

Der Angiogenesehemmer Avastin wird außer bei Krebs auch bei der feuchten Makuladegeneration eingesetzt. 
Sollten Augenerkrankungen und Nebenwirkungen von Avastin jetzt auch hier diskutiert werden?
 Macht endlich Schluss mit dem PCa-fremden Thema!

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich nehm 25mg Hydrocortison über den Tag verteilt 10-10-5 vieleicht ist das zu wenig?


Moin Franz,

es ist natürlich sehr wichtig, dass Cortisone nur nach Absprache mit dem Arzt eingenommen werden dürfen.
(Wenn ich einmal 50-30-20-10 mg für 4 Tage, wegen einer Allergie genommen habe, so ist es *für mich* auch ohne Arzt vertretbar).

Sprich einmal mit deinem Arzt darüber, wenn du diese (Kur) machen willst.
Sie  könnte dir tatsächlich helfen.

Falls du diese Höhe der Dossierung anwenden möchtest, in der Hoffnung, dass es dir danach besser geht, muss du viele Medikamente einnehmen, die die Nebenwirkungen verringern.

*Hier eine Liste:*
1 Tbl./tag 500 I.E Vitamin D  zur Vorbeugung einer Osteporose
Tbl /tag Calzin Brause 500 zur Vorbeugung gegen Kalziummangel
1 Tbl./tag Ampho-Moronal zur Vorbeugung gegen Pilzbefall.
1 Tbl./tag Pepdul oder Antra 40mg gegen Magenprobleme

Lieber Franz, das Thema ist nicht so berauschend.
Wir wissen doch gar nicht, ob  Finasterid tatsächlich für deine Erkrankung verantwortlich ist.
Du tust mir leid, weil du so viele Probleme hast.
Nur deshalb schreibe ich hier.

Konrad hat dir ja bereits genug dazu geschrieben.
Er ist momentan kaum dafür ansprechbar, daher versuch ich dir in deiner blöden Situation zu helfen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Können wir uns nun langsam wieder dem Thema zuwenden: "Androgenentzugstherapie bei Prostatakrebs?"


Lieber Heribert,

das unrühmliche Thema lautet: "*Finasterid und Impotenz auch nach Jahren kaputt!"*
Hast du dich da  in der Vielfalt der Themen verklickt?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Wie geht es dir, lieber Heribert?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Franz43

Hallo Hartmut

Wie gesagt ich weis es nicht ob Finasterid das ausgelöst hat, vieleicht ist es eben blos reiner Zufall
in Erlangen meinten sie,Autoimmunerkrankungen kommen Plötzlich,und wenn es an Finasterid lag kann man es
nicht beweisen.
Der Endokrinologe meinte das event eine vorhergehende Cortisonkur dran schuld ist ds die Hypophyse nicht mehr arbeitet
blos da hab ich noch kein Cortison genommen als das los ging, ich hab nie ein Medikament genommen außer Finasterid
nichtmal eine Kopfschmerztablette.
bin grade am suchen wegen Dünndarmfehlbesiedlung,event. ist da was im argen? blos ich hatte schon mal einen
Test bzw. 3 Tests und nichts rausgekommen.
würde alles passen
https://www.dr-neidert.de/biomed/15-symptome-beschwerden/511-duenndarm-fehlbesiedlung-symptome-und-behandlung

oder eben Allergisch auf alles weil Cortisol viel zu tief ist,auch mein DHEA ist weit unter dem unteren Ende.
https://www.frauenaerztin-burmester.de/symptome

----------


## Franz43

so schauts aus
https://video-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/...f9&oe=5B3BB55C

----------


## Franz43

https://www.gesundheitsstadt-berlin....st-sein-12475/
https://www.aponet.de/aktuelles/ihr-...wirkungen.html
https://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung....x.php?id=77336

und ich geh jede Wette ein das dieses Medikament mein Leben zerstört hat!
diese Dreckspharmabuden ich hab gute Lust und MSD einen Persönlichen Besuch abzustatten.

bin wieder mit einigen in Kontakt gekommen, alle die selben Probleme ,Immundefekt und völlig kastriert

alles ist reversiebel......... diese .... ich könnte kotzen

----------


## Hvielemi

So leid es mir tut: wenn dir Kotzen Entspannung bringt, tu es einfach

Alles gute auf deinem schwierigen Weg wünscht Dir 

Konrad

----------


## Franz43

der rote Hand Brief ist jetzt auch raus
https://www.akdae.de/Arzneimittelsic...B/20180705.pdf

----------


## Franz43

http://www.irjabs.com/files_site/pap...1021094837.pdf

----------


## Franz43

hört sich schlimm an Endokrinologischer Schaden.Epigenetischer schaden-ZNS Schäden- Neurologische Schäden........
und genau das erleide ich jetzt 7-8 Jahre nach dem absetzen immer noch...........


http://translate.google.com/translat...930-018-0161-6

----------


## Franz43

Und wieder einer der sich das Leben genommen hat!
https://forum.propeciahelp.com/t/los...o-lashes/31148

Ich bin zutiefst betrübt, diesen Beitrag zu schreiben, nachdem ich  Anfang dieses Jahres den Selbstmord meines Freundes und  Propecihelp-Mitglieds @lashes_to_lashes bestätigt habe. Matt war  Mitglied anderer Foren unter dem Namen Ailaeshiz. Im Gegensatz zu  vielen, die nicht so deutlich sichtbare Symptome haben, war Matts erstes  Symptom des Post-Finasterid-Syndroms ein schwerer Hautschaden, den er  in diesem imgur-Faden 76 effektiv dokumentierte und tapfer teilte. Dies  entwickelte sich nach dem Absetzen von Finasterid entsetzlich. Dies hat  fast 190.000 öffentliche Ansichten und 1.249 Kommentare erreicht, die  einen weitverbreiteten Schock darüber ausdrücken, was Finasteride ihm  angetan hat. Leider verschlechterte sich sein Zustand stark und er  erlitt viele systemische PFS-Symptome darüber hinaus.

----------

